# New Animal Crossing for 3DS



## Kyel (Jun 14, 2010)

Was something about it in the bottom scroll box when Ubisoft was on.

Discuss

(sorry if there's already a topic of this, damn iPod touch )


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

this topic should be moved to E3 :S my bad


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

I think this topic should be closed.  /IMO


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> I think this topic should be closed.  /IMO


Why so ?

... Its a discussion about what was said on the bottom of the screen on G4 last night...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

_Topic Moved_


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> ... Its a discussion about what was said on the bottom of the screen on G4 last night..


But why would it of been shown during the Ubisoft section?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

It's coming out because Nintendo bought animalcrossing3ds.com but I wonder when it will be officially announced.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> It's coming out because Nintendo bought animalcrossing3ds.com but I wonder when it will be officially announced.


Possibly Ubisoft is helping to develop it?

But that wouldn't make sense, since Ubisoft had their press conference last night.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Iwata just mentioned Animal Crossing.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was a G4 announcement, if you do watch G4, and you look at the bottom of the screen, you will see what I mean.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

A moderator or admin should make the AC 3DS section


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> A moderator or admin should make the AC 3DS section


I don't think that's necessary. The list is for planned games. It probably won't even come out until December. I'm betting they'll officially announce it at their fall summit.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo's description in their press release doesn't reveal much,

* Animal Crossing


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Nintendo's description in their press release doesn't reveal much,
> 
> * Animal Crossing


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you guys hear?

In Animal Crossing, players move out on their own to live a life of ease in a village of walking, talking animals. But this time around, unexpected circumstances suddenly put the player in the role of Mayor in a town they


----------



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Did you guys hear?
> 
> In Animal Crossing, players move out on their own to live a life of ease in a village of walking, talking animals. But this time around, unexpected circumstances suddenly put the player in the role of Mayor in a town they


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Did you guys hear?
> 
> In Animal Crossing, players move out on their own to live a life of ease in a village of walking, talking animals. But this time around, unexpected circumstances suddenly put the player in the role of Mayor in a town they


----------



## Zachary (Jun 15, 2010)

Playing as mayor? OH *censored.2.0*!


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 15, 2010)

Pics of new Animal Crossing game right here!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





















</div>

To be honest, I don't like the new style. It looks like everyone just went through puberty.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 15, 2010)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> Pics of new Animal Crossing game right here!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Miis!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 15, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

The new style is... alright.  I can't shake the feeling that they're supposed to look like Miis.

And the world is still a cylinder!  Oh well....


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't wait to learn more about Animal Crossing 3DS because it looks awesome so far.

I hope they reinvent the AC concept in this game. ^_^


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

They got Side-Beaches son!!! .. I hope I get used to this taller/slimmer style...looks like there's more possibility's, looks like they're adding pants o.o ...


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> They got Side-Beaches son!!! .. I hope I get used to this taller/slimmer style...looks like there's more possibility's, looks like they're adding pants o.o ...


That is some of the observations I've made by viewing some of the pictures but, I have to say the observations on the pants is big one.

I wonder what else Nintendo is going to add?


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking at the screen shots again, I am suspecting we're gonna have something stupid like character weight in a similar manner to the Animal Tracks from CF. We'll all have dead skinny characters just like we all had nearly grassless towns.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 15, 2010)

I can only pray that the town is made bigger, and more things to do are added.

Please Ninty, please.

After looking for a while at the pics, I've come to a few conclusions. First of all, judging by the flower, rock and tree layout etc. I think they've kept the same standard acre layout, which is kind of a minus.

Secondly, the neighbours seem to have a white outline around them that makes them look like cardboard cut-outs. I only hope this was poor camera quality or something :/


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 15, 2010)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> Pics of new Animal Crossing game right here!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Thats on handheld?

Dang, nice.  


<small><small><small><small>Man I hope there are customizable skin colors...</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been waiting for god-damn shorts!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Did you guys hear?
> 
> In Animal Crossing, players move out on their own to live a life of ease in a village of walking, talking animals. But this time around, unexpected circumstances suddenly put the player in the role of Mayor in a town they


----------



## D1llon (Jun 15, 2010)

the characters look weird, the original AC characters are perfect and shouldn't be changed =/


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol, this is the first time this animal crossing forum has talked about animal crossing since City Folk.

JERRY TIME TO PUT UP SOME NEW VIDEOS~


----------



## ATWA (Jun 16, 2010)

doubt this will make me want to buy another DS, but we'll see


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> doubt this will make me want to buy another DS, but we'll see


It's not a DS, it's a _*3*DS_.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 16, 2010)

The characters look a bit weird, but I'll still get it anyway.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

After seeing some screens, this game looks beautiful. Can't wait!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, with backward compatability... I'll probably get one, my Original DS has taken a beating. And when time comes it does break, the 3DS will be a good spot. 
Especially with all these lovely new games.


----------



## Numner (Jun 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this, like the fifth DS?


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DS
DS Lite
DSi
DSi XL
3DS 

Yes :]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 16, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DS phat
DS lite
DSi
DSi XL
3DS 

Oh Loardy 

Not to mention in Japan there's probably 50 more.


----------



## Phil (Jun 16, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, this is the first time this animal crossing forum has talked about animal crossing since City Folk.
> 
> JERRY TIME TO PUT UP SOME NEW VIDEOS~


You're right about that. :O
I'm looking forward to hear more information about the new AC game.


----------



## Numner (Jun 16, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hits fist on desk*

Nintendo calm down Dx

The day I bought a DS they released the DS lite the next.

And the DS wasn't even out for a long time.

I had a fuuuu- moment


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

Well the 3DS is a definite buy!


----------



## Nixie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh gosh... They killed the trees :/
What's wrong with the old design?
Also I'm praying that grass erosion won't occur any more... -/\-
But being mayor? 8D

FINALLY I CAN PUT TORTIMER OUT OF THE JOB! >:3


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd, really.  I suppose the DSi was sort of the second, as it had software that wasn't compatible with the first two DS iterations.  I still think of the 3DS as, say, the Gameboy Color to the DS's Gameboy.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

I hear something about how WE are the mayor of the town? Is this legitimate? About to go to bed and don't have time to scan the whole topic.

If that is the case, Tortimer better be in there somewhere!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 17, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> I hear something about how WE are the mayor of the town? Is this legitimate? About to go to bed and don't have time to scan the whole topic.
> 
> If that is the case, Tortimer better be in there somewhere!


Tortimer died of old age.


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2010)

I thought in Wild World you could run for Mayor?


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Oh gosh... They killed the trees :/
> What's wrong with the old design?
> Also I'm praying that grass erosion won't occur any more... -/\-
> But being mayor? 8D
> ...


Don't worry about the grass I think they will have it fixed this time after the huge mass of complaints they got, also it looks like the grass will fade away this time so it will at least look a bit nicer.


----------



## random guy (Jun 17, 2010)

Just thought of something being on 3DS probably means no usb keyborad I always hated taping on the in game keyborad.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm astounded at how many of you are idiots when it comes to talking about the 3DS.

Its not another DS, at all. 3DS games have absolutely no capability to be played on any DS system, thus making it a SUCCESSOR, not a new version of the old one.

and no its not like the 3DS is the game boy color to the DS's Game boy, 
it's more like the 3DS is a handheld GameCube to the DS's N64.

Iwata himself said several times that the 3DS is NOT a new version, its a SUCCESSOR. 
it was on the giant screen for gods sake!!


----------



## Numner (Jun 17, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> I'm astounded at how many of you are idiots when it comes to talking about the 3DS.
> 
> Its not another DS, at all. 3DS games have absolutely no capability to be played on any DS system, thus making it a SUCCESSOR, not a new version of the old one.
> 
> ...


What giant screen?


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> I'm astounded at how many of you are idiots when it comes to talking about the 3DS.
> 
> Its not another DS, at all. 3DS games have absolutely no capability to be played on any DS system, thus making it a SUCCESSOR, not a new version of the old one.
> 
> ...


3*DS*

case closed.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Just thought of something being on 3DS probably means no usb keyborad I always hated taping on the in game keyborad.


Then just speak ? [maybe]

I honestly think that the mic will be usable in this AC game.

but that's just me :3


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Vaati227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Xbox* 360

*Playstation* 3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>V what's the magic word?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Playstation: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Playstation 3: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

^ put your xbob away, and put the pics in a spoiler Dx

Please, and thank you Jeremy =)


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

Better use spoilers or I'm gonna get an Admin, Jeremy >=[ !


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, but its still a *Playstation*

The PS3 plays [eh?] PS2 Games, because it's a *Playstation*


From guessing, I believe that the 3DS will still allow you to play regular DS games [specially with the 3D off-low-med-high options]

Which still would make it a *DS*

I win


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

The DS played Gameboy games... 

However, we all understood that it was an entirely different gaming device.

In fact, in the DS's case, it wasn't just a successor to the Gameboy.  It was an entirely new class of gaming systems.  But then the Gameboy died out anyway...


----------



## AndyB (Jun 17, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> From guessing, I believe that the 3DS will still allow you to play regular DS games [specially with the 3D off-low-med-high options]
> 
> Which still would make it a *DS*
> 
> I win


It will play regular DS games. But it's a new machine.
Much like the Gameboy Advance could play Gameboy games. They were a completely new set of games.

And no, you don't win.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original DS could also play Gameboy Advance games.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

I still win, gtfo


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

Win wut?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That too.

Hehe, d'aww. Someone's a sore loser.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

For 200 beans, I'll pay. Anything more, screw it.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> For 200 beans, I'll pay. Anything more, screw it.


Same here. No one has the capabilities to *censored.2.0* money out there ass.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, my parents do. But not I.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be painful for them. =/


----------



## Numner (Jun 17, 2010)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be terrible.

And your parents are gonna destroy the econo-

Too late.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

Your parents should buy everyone on this forum a 3DS.  Like Oprah.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Your parents should buy everyone on this forum a 3DS.  Like Oprah.


I swear she's going to snap one of these days and give everyone in the audience a AK-47....


----------



## SockHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Price is not a concern for me. I have way too much money in the first place.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Price is not a concern for me. I have way too much money in the first place.


Pass it around.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Price is not a concern for me. I have way too much money in the first place.


Remember that one time, I did that thing for you, then you said "I'll pay you back" well, that was a long time ago, and you owe some interest on that too, so ya know. Just wanted to remind you of that~


----------



## SockHead (Jun 17, 2010)

You all need to get a job!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, guys, jobs are nice... I will bite for $250...


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 17, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> You all need to get a job!


I wish I could, I'm to young D=


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ps2 games do not work on PS3


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> You all need to get a job!


but getting stuff at the expense of others is so much better!


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true


----------



## SockHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if I could, I wouldn't.


----------

